# Entertainer Dubai 2013



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi ...Anyone bought the new Entertainer book... there is a deal online but usually Carrefour has a deal....are there any deals anybody is aware off or shall I just order online 

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Subscribe to The National (300 AED) and get it free. Offer ends on the 31st.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

m1key said:


> Subscribe to The National (300 AED) and get it free. Offer ends on the 31st.


Thanks Mickey, I just subscribed to the national


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

No problem AK. I reckon they'll have sold a few subscriptions with that offer!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

m1key said:


> No problem AK. I reckon they'll have sold a few subscriptions with that offer!


[email protected]!!

ordered the 'early bird' version online for a 15% saving
Could have had free papers for a year too.

Oh well, maybe next year!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> [email protected]!!
> 
> ordered the 'early bird' version online for a 15% saving
> Could have had free papers for a year too.
> ...


Get one of the other books off them. Not all the fine dining places are what you'd describe as fine dining. A good supplement to the main book.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

m1key said:


> Subscribe to The National (300 AED) and get it free. Offer ends on the 31st.


Thanks for the advice because I'm not in Dubai until April, online subscription is only available in the UAE that's annoying I enjoy reading the National when I am in Dubai hopefully there may be other offers closer to my arrival which is the 10th April - Looking forward to it and its great to see everyone is so helpful ...Thanks

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

After reading the title , I thought Zee has come up with another E.R. meetup !


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

ZeeKhan said:


> Thanks for the advice because I'm not in Dubai until April, online subscription is only available in the UAE that's annoying I enjoy reading the National when I am in Dubai hopefully there may be other offers closer to my arrival which is the 10th April - Looking forward to it and its great to see everyone is so helpful ...Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


They sell the Entertainer in all the supermarkets and book shops, so easy to get hold of when you get here.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> After reading the title , I thought Zee has come up with another E.R. meetup !


E R Meetup ????


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> E R Meetup ????


What he is talking about is this:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/136810-entertainer-roulette-2013-a.html

It's a bi-weekly dinner organized by one of the members of the forum, 5herry, have a read through the thread, you'll get an idea of what it's all about...


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

saraswat said:


> What he is talking about is this:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/136810-entertainer-roulette-2013-a.html
> 
> It's a bi-weekly dinner organized by one of the members of the forum, 5herry, have a read through the thread, you'll get an idea of what it's all about...


thanks for that I look forward to participate in a ER event soon


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

There is a meetup for foodies who have the Entertainer on this forum


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh .... ^^ didn't see that it has been already answered


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> After reading the title , I thought Zee has come up with another E.R. meetup !


Now i know what you mean by a E.R Meet up I am looking forward to you organising one in April when I am over ..haha


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Lolz


----------

